# The right and left hand



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm thinking that if I'm a left handed shooter then I hold the slingshot in my right hand and hold the ball/ patch in the left hand and aim with the left eye. is that Right?


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, that's how I shoot. I m not left handed but my left eye is dominant so I shoot rifles, bows and slingshots in the left handed style. But I shoot with both eyes open and aim in the instinctive fashion.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

OldAsa - it can be a little confusing, but most people who throw, write, brush teeth, etc. with their left hand hold the slingshot in their right hands.


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm like Buckskin Dave and the only difference, he's right handed and I'm Left. Go figure.

Thanks to both Dave and KawKan for straitening me out.

Oh and Dave about that aiming intuitively, I gotta try that.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

If you can practice both hands it will improve your overall shooting. I usually hold the frame in my left hand and prefer instinctive shooting... BUT aiming is a necessary skill as well. 
The reason I can shoot instinctive left handed style is from my mispent youth riding shotgun (or riding slingshot). No details for legal purposes. Haha


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> If you can practice both hands it will improve your overall shooting. I usually hold the frame in my left hand and prefer instinctive shooting...


Mako you can shoot with either hand? That's awesome. I once tried holding the slingshot in my left hand and had two fork hits in a row. The third shot almost got my thumb. There ended that experiment.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

oldasa said:


> Oh and Dave about that aiming intuitively, I gotta try that.


It takes a little practice to get the hang of it. This may be over simplified but you can learn to shoot where you look, while not sighting, that is to say not using a reference point on your slingshot to aim. But, you must learn to "aim small to miss small". In other words if you shoot at a can, don't look at the can. Look at a spot, a letter or a part of the logo on the can. Then pick a corner or edge of that spot. You may not hit that tiny part of your chosen spot, but you will likely hit the can. Also don't shoot from the same distance over and over. Move up a few steps and then back. This helps your brain learn the trajectory of your ammo. And that works best if you learn to draw, anchor, and release the same way every shot. Practice often and you'll improve quickly.

Reading this over I feel I have not explained this well. Maybe some one else here can put a better explanation into words.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I shot like OP and others, but I need to switch hands because its affecting (in a bad way) my golf swing, where I need a straigth left arm.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> oldasa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Dave about that aiming intuitively, I gotta try that.
> ...


I read you loud and clear, Buckskin Dave. Your practice is similar to mine.. I use a big piece of poster board to track my misses... but I only look at the coin size mark... pinch, point, pull, and let fly! Also 200 to 300 shots a day for a few weeks will make it all as natural as walking... Dave,I forgot about changing ranges. Good point. I would suggest that especially after hitting the small bull's eye is happening consistently. 
When I tea h knife throwing (for fun, nothing else) I always say do not worry about sticking the knife... worry about hitting the target. Usually by the time someone is hitting the target the sticking is happening.
Same principles for shooting slingshots.


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> If you can practice both hands it will improve your overall shooting. I usually hold the frame in my left hand and prefer instinctive shooting... BUT aiming is a necessary skill as well.
> The reason I can shoot instinctive left handed style is from my mispent youth riding shotgun (or riding slingshot). No details for legal purposes. Haha


We had a tradition in high school of the entire Memphis City School system showing up on Halloween nights to do raw egg battles in force from both vehicles and on foot. LOL Chickasaw Gardens was an exclusive manicured Residential park complete with winding roads a couple of creeks and small lakes. (Of course today it is a gated community.) You may have road as shotgun but my 1953 Ford station wagon had one shotgun position, 2 side gunners and one tail gunner in those skirmishes. Don't ask me how but one dude showed up with a school bus full of gunners. LOL


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

oldasa said:


> I'm thinking that if I'm a left handed shooter then I hold the slingshot in my right hand and hold the ball/ patch in the left hand and aim with the left eye. is that Right?


Check whether you are left eye or right eye dominant. Easy check we used for rifle markmanship, point with your finger at something 20 yards away. Close your left eye then right eye one at a time. The eye that keeps your finger on the target is your dominant eye, then shoot accordingly. Right eye shooters generally hold their slingshot in their left hand and pouch with their right hand. I grew up shooting left handed though I am right eye dominant so I have to compensate.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> If you can practice both hands it will improve your overall shooting. I usually hold the frame in my left hand and prefer instinctive shooting... BUT aiming is a necessary skill as well.
> The reason I can shoot instinctive left handed style is from my mispent youth riding shotgun (or riding slingshot). No details for legal purposes. Haha


I first learned to shoot 8 ball with both hands no rake needed but I can shoot slingshot same sometimes I get confused at what hand I shoot if u can get your head around that lol


----------

